# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Benidorm utiliza un sistema novedoso de limpieza de tuberías de agua potable mediante hielo líquido

## Luján

http://portal.benidorm.org/nuevociud...ediante-hielo-




> Benidorm utiliza un sistema novedoso de limpieza de tuberías de agua potable mediante hielo líquido16-04-2013
> 
> 
> 
> La Concejalía de Aguas junto a la concesionaria Aquagest está llevando a cabo en intersección de la avenida Almendros con la calle Costera del Campo, pruebas de un innovador sistema para la limpieza de las tuberías de agua potable mediante hielo líquido.
> El edil del área, José Marcet, junto a Javier Prieto, responsable de Aquagest, ha visitado esta mañana la zona para conocer de primera mano el trabajo realizado y que consiste en la limpieza de una conducción arterial, de 250 mm de diámetro y de una longitud aproximada de 450 m., que han requerido la interrupción del suministro a los usuarios durante 4 horas.
> El hielo líquido se ha introducido en la intersección de la avenida Almendros con la calle Costera del Campo, en una acometida de la tubería en la que existe un boca de incendios, y la extracción se realiza por una descarga de la red existente en el cruce de la calle San Pedro con la avenida Jaime I, según explicó Prieto
> .
> Las razones para escoger este tramo de la red han sido su antigüedad y su ubicación, ya que se encuentra en la parte más baja del casco urbano, lo que provoca sedimentación de partículas en suspensión y turbidez en el agua, explicó el responsable de Aquagest que añadió que es la primera de una serie de actuaciones similares que está previsto llevar a cabo en la población.
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Ostras y yo pensaba que el hielo era sólido...jejeje
Ya serios, menudos inventos que elaboran algunos, parece práctico e interesante.
Y eso esperemos que no sea más costoso que el arreglo de tuberias, porque barato la verdad es que no debe ser éste método.

----------

